# Trunk Is Stuck!



## kaushik123 (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a 1997 Maxima GLE with remote entry. My trunk is stuck in the closed position and neither my remote entry nor the manual release button in the driver's side door is opening the trunk. 

I hear the sound of the latch opening if I either press my remote entry button or the trunk release on the door, but I think the mechanism immediately goes to the lock position after a second.

Anybody have any cost effective ideas on how to get my trunk open ??? 

Thanks in advance
Kaushik


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Use your key?


----------



## dblock905 (Nov 24, 2004)

Climb through the back seat, and pull the emergancy latch.


----------



## dblock905 (Nov 24, 2004)

Also check the valet switch. It is near where the trunk clips into the hook.


----------



## hajeehm (Nov 5, 2007)

*Trunk is stuck. Where is Emergency latch in Maxima SE 98*

HI I have the similar problem as Kaushik. My trunk is stuck. Does not open via manual button from within the car and as well as via remote.
Thanks forthe information, but can you tell me where is the "Emergency latch" and also the Valet Switch.
I have a very small opening on my rear seats which leads to my trunk. I dont think I would be able to crawl through. Is that what you mean?
Please help
Thanks
Hajee


----------

